# Writing a Study About Brewing Methods (NEED HELP)



## MyFriendsCcoffee (May 12, 2020)

Hi Guys,

We are writing a large study on each coffee brewing method. We got into trouble in some questions and we want to figure it out with your help.

We have studied many resources on this topic and people often write in different ways. I'd like to hear your opinion.

Here are my questions:

*1.* There is a concept such as a "drip coffee", which is also referred as pour-over.

It is not clear here, in fact, we all understand that the method of brewing called pour-over is considered as a separate one.

I think to write about "Drip Coffee" only when it is brewed in the drip coffee maker.

Do you think it is literate or not?

*2. Pour Over.*

I have identified 4 main methods of brewing. Bee House, Chemex, Hario V60, and Kalita Wave.

Do you think it's enough? Or maybe some other popular methods?

*3. Cold Brew*

Is iced coffee a part of cold brew? Or probably it's another brewing method?

*4. Here is our final list of brewing methods in our opinion:*

Aeropress

French press

Moka pot

Espresso machine

Turkish coffee

Cold Brew (Including Nitro Cold Brew & Iced Coffee)

Drip Coffee

Pour Over (Including Bee House, Chemex, Hario V60 and Kalita Wave)

Vacuum coffee maker (Siphon)

Please write down your thoughts, I would be happy to read every comment and finally get to the bottom of it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

1. Pourover was a term first used to describe the function of Bunn's first auto drip brewer in the early 60's. Nowadays it generally means 'manual drip' & applies to any brew cone where water is manually poured onto the bed. It is not a decription of the Clever Dripper, or Bonavita Immersion brewer where all the water is held with the coffee until released by a valve, these are immersion/steep brewers.

2. Pourover describes any manual drip cone, irrespective of manufacturer. Brewers are not 'methods', they are inert products that people employ in a brew method. Melitta was the first, brands/models are too numerous to keep track of.

3. Cold brew isn't a method, it's just making coffee with cold water. Iced coffee is usually used to describe hot brewed coffee/espresso, chilled & diluted with ice.But, of course, you can add ice to cold brew.

4. There are 2 brew methods:

*Percolation:* Washing out coffee grinds with a flow of water - espresso, manual drip/pourover, auto drip/batch brew (Espresso, pourover, manual drip).

*Immersion/steep:* Soaking the coffee grinds in all the brew water for a prescribed time then separating the brew from the grounds by pouring/spoonng off the beverage (cupping/French press/Turkish), or draining the brew through the bed (Aeropress, Clever Dripper, Bonavita Immersion brewer, siphon/vac pot).

Percolation & immersion can be done hot, or cold.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MWJB said:


> 1. Pourover was a term first used to describe the function of Bunn's first auto drip brewer in the early 60's. Nowadays it generally means 'manual drip' & applies to any brew cone where water is manually poured onto the bed. It is not a decription of the Clever Dripper, or Bonavita Immersion brewer where all the water is held with the coffee until released by a valve, these are immersion/steep brewers.
> 
> 2. Pourover describes any manual drip cone, irrespective of manufacturer. Brewers are not 'methods', they are inert products that people employ in a brew method. Melitta was the first, brands/models are too numerous to keep track of.
> 
> ...


 This answers the questions succinctly and elegantly. Thank you @MWJB


----------

